# Q logic G-Body kick panel



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

Im looking into a set of kicks. Anybody got pictures of a set installed?

The photos on thier website show stock panel's.

Also, Will it still house my ECU?


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

i got somethin perfect for you man. these can be sanded down and repainted to any color. these are custom made out of fiberglass, very high quality. i had them custom made for my cutlass but sold the car, so i no longer need them. the back part is rough on one of em, but you dont even see it so it shouldnt matter. they are made for 5.25" component speakers

















i have pictures of them installed on my computer at home, and will post them up as soon as i can. these allow you to still use your parking brake and dont have to relocate your ecu. :biggrin: 



$75


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

here you go homie some pics of when i had em installed. they dont take up too much room and give the speakers a nice box for better quality sound


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry, these look a bit big for my likings. I got another offer for a set threw PM as well, For cheaper. Just waiting on pic's, Ect. What id really like to see tho, Is what Q Logic's look like. anyone got a set?


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

i got a set on my regal and yeah the computer get's relocated under the dash. above the pass. side foot well. i'll get some pics later on when i go out again. I might sell the set that i have it's blue and they are for 5 1/4". i changed my mind and got the 6 1/2".


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

Shoot me some pic's, And a price ASAP. I could handle going with 5.25 componets, As long as they dont take up half my floor board like the other two sets ive been shown today.

Def get me some pic's, Im very interested.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SoonToBeLowS10_@Oct 22 2008, 04:20 PM~11943335
> *Shoot me some pic's, And a price ASAP. I could handle going with 5.25 componets, As long as they dont take up half my floor board like the other two sets ive been shown today.
> 
> Def get me some pic's, Im very interested.
> *



I had to relocate my ECU under my dash behind the glove box. I have the 5.25's Q-Logics with the 1 inch tweeter.


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10 (Apr 4, 2003)

I think i found a set, Unless one of you with Q logics wanna beat the websites price.

Do the ones you guys have, look like this? 










I can get them for around $80 and they hold a 6.5"


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoonToBeLowS10_@Oct 23 2008, 01:49 PM~11952252
> *I think i found a set, Unless one of you with Q logics wanna beat the websites price.
> 
> Do the ones you guys have, look like this?
> ...


they're alright,They dont really sit flush.You're gonna have to relocate you computer.They come with a black plastic box for it.I'll look for some pics of them.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

You can see the black box in the pic.I swapped out the motor so I trashed it a few months ago :biggrin: .


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Those kicks look good, but I don't like how that computer is pretty much in plain sight now. At least they could figure out a way to tuck it out of sight.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 24 2008, 09:55 AM~11960923
> *Those kicks look good, but I don't like how that computer is pretty much in plain sight now. At least they could figure out a way to tuck it out of sight.
> *


Theres really no room unless I stufffed it behind the dash somewhere.But I solved that problem already :biggrin: I trashed it.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Oct 24 2008, 08:16 AM~11961096
> *Theres really no room unless I stufffed it behind the dash somewhere.But I solved that problem already :biggrin:  I trashed it.
> *


Yeah I hear ya.....just don't understand why they can't make something that prevents the relocation in the first place.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

yo dyablito how did you bend the brake pedal over. i couldn't bend mine for shit.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 24 2008, 07:02 PM~11965834
> *yo dyablito how did you bend the brake pedal over. i couldn't bend mine for shit.
> *


by hand :biggrin:,I just laid on the floor n pushed that shit inward.


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

damn i was thinking something might break like that. i'll give it a try.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 24 2008, 08:06 PM~11966315
> *damn i was thinking something might break like that. i'll give it a try.
> *


my e brake pedal still rubs the kick panel a lil,I didnt want to over do it and break it :biggrin:


----------

